# Madison County Indiana



## seniorcats (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/IN35.html

Here is an interesting fund raiser for the Madison County Animal shelter. Apparently the county treasurer embezzled ten of thosuands fo dollars which means there is no money to run the shelter.This is very creative of the adoption coordinator.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 9, 2008)

How horrible that the treasurer would do something like that. I hope they are prosecuting. Hopefully, they can raise the money they need. I'll send thema little something (even though they aren't a rabbit rescue!). Thanks for bringing this to our attention Ann.

At first I thought this was the Madison County that won the Zootoo contest - I had to double check. The Zootoo winner is in Ohio.


----------



## seniorcats (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/29/us/29fraud.html?hp

http://www.theheraldbulletin.com/opinion/local_story_070210358.html?keyword=topstory

Here's info on the theft. At first I thought it was the county treasurer but it appears to be a volunteer treasurer for the shelter. This is horrible. I can spare a donation as well.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 9, 2008)

This is about 45 minutes from me and I can't tell you how ticked I am about that witch stealing the money - over $65,000. It was their reserve money. They are trying to raise enough for another month of rent I guess - they're keeping their goals month to month.


----------



## seniorcats (Apr 9, 2008)

The editorial says she spent it on jewelry and make-up!!! Can you imagine $65,000 worth of junk from QVC? Makes me want to go kick her *ss in person.

I like this readers response to the editorial.

I believe thie case should be treated like the other embezzlement that took place in Elwood.Tthe entire property belonging to Sherri Sulivan shold be confiscated and sold at auction with the entire proceeds going back to the Humane Society. Also a lot of community service in lieu of jail time along with probation.
Posting date3/11/2008 6:13 PM
Posted byBarbara Huse


----------

